# what is this?



## hunting 101 (Aug 29, 2005)

any ideas?  i thought it was a deer at first but now i'm not sure.  maybe a coyote?
i attempted to lighten it up but cant seem to make it out.
any thoughts?


----------



## Wang Dang (Aug 29, 2005)

Obviously it is a Black Panther!


----------



## PHIL M (Aug 29, 2005)

looks to tall to be a yote. maybe its just a deer.


----------



## hunting 101 (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah, i am pretty sure it is a deer,  i just couldnt lighten it up to see any details.


----------



## redwards (Aug 29, 2005)

If it is not a deer, it may be an owl.  I enhanced the picture some.  The ears become noticable, but there does not appear to be the body that a deer would have.  But then I cannot tell whether there is a limb that an owl could be sitting on or not.  
If it is an owl, he may have spied your camera and is trying to decide just how to attack it


----------



## trailhunter (Aug 29, 2005)

Owl


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Aug 29, 2005)

Predator


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 29, 2005)

Looks to me like the nose is evident in the first pic.  
Deer.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 29, 2005)

I think owl as well, although the eyes sure look far apart.

Jim


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 29, 2005)

if it is anything other than a bird, it is eitehr really tall of standing on something.

Jim


----------



## HuntinRebel3 (Aug 29, 2005)

Bigfoot!!!!!


----------



## Phat Mitch (Aug 29, 2005)

it's a freakin skunk ape!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oak Ridge (Aug 29, 2005)

My wife says it's an owl. Think I agree!


----------



## bobcat (Aug 29, 2005)

Second picture looks as though it is an ALIEN with sunglasses on .       OWL    second thought  DEER looks like you can see the body in second picture  .


----------



## xpertgreg (Aug 29, 2005)

I think it's The Three-nostrilled Weredeer.


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 29, 2005)

*Am I the only one???*

That thinks it looks like Garfield?


----------



## Heathen (Aug 30, 2005)

I would say it was an owl as some of the other folks have said.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 30, 2005)

hunting 101 said:
			
		

> any ideas?  i thought it was a deer at first but now i'm not sure.  maybe a coyote?
> i attempted to lighten it up but cant seem to make it out.
> any thoughts?


Do you have a daytime pic of the same area?  That clearly looks like a deer to me (white neck patch visible, white above nose visible, ears, and those eyes look like very night flash photograph of deer I've ever seen).  I can see why the rest wouldn't be visible since it appears to be at the very edge of the flash range.  If you have a day time shot it may put the distance and height into perspective.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 30, 2005)

Redwards, Awesome immage. Artistic possibilities....


----------



## hunterdaddy (Aug 30, 2005)

it's a black panther yetti whitetail


----------



## Swamprat (Aug 30, 2005)

two beer cans stuck in a tree


----------



## General Lee (Aug 31, 2005)

Put me in the deer column.......


----------



## papagil (Aug 31, 2005)

Baby Bigfoot


----------



## PFDR1 (Aug 31, 2005)

The ever elusive(sp)" Deer Eyed Owl Snipe" commonly found on stealth cams across Georgia.


----------



## dbodkin (Aug 31, 2005)

Two glowing eyeballs...


----------



## Hawg (Aug 31, 2005)

Swamprat said:
			
		

> two beer cans stuck in a tree




Yeah, Yeah.......Thats the ticket!!!


----------



## hunting 101 (Aug 31, 2005)

well i believe it is a deer.  based on the pic CARP put up in his lakota cam thread with the beaded down buck. it looks almost identical with the eyes and distance.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 1, 2005)

It's A Chupacabra!!!


----------



## BIGGUS (Sep 3, 2005)

It must be a (blackkus kittyus).


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Sep 3, 2005)

A Black Panther or a Bigfoot?
Looks like an Owl to me.


----------



## gabowman (Sep 3, 2005)

I thought it was an owl the first time I looked at the thread so I saved the pic to my computer and doctored on my copy some. Looks like a deer facing the camera and the body is standing behind a bush.


----------

